# Golf club identification help please



## not a golfer (Nov 3, 2011)

My step father recently passed away, and while he wasn't an avid golfer, he had a set of clubs that he had purchased and used once for a tournament for his work (which he ended up winning first place at!). His wife has asked me to sell them (along with most of his other items)for her, but I'm having trouble getting a value on them. 
There are 11 of them and they all have the same brandings on them. "LS Exeter oversize" on the head, "true temper, dynamic, filament wound graphite tour-r" on the shaft, and "Kelmac" on the handle. 
I took one by a local golf store and was told that they look like they are a knock off of a "king cobra" and that they are worth next to nothing. I would really like a second opinion before going with that though.
Any assistance you all could provide would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you in advance,

Billy


----------



## Indacup (Sep 12, 2006)

I would have to see a picture of the heads (or at least one head)...but what you described were relatively inexpensive shafts and grips....


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Agreed - We would have to see a pic of the clubheads. Doing a Google search for LS Exeter Oversize, it does appear they are a clone head, not a model made by any well known club maker.

A lot of the clones are decent clubs if the design isn't too complicated, like including multi materials in hollow cavities. Their market is to start out at low cost and the resale value is very small.

Depending on how good the condition is, (again, a pic would help so we could advise you), you might consider selling it through your local Craigslist or simply taking it to a pawn shop.


----------

